# Piping Rock sold!



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 2, 2019)

In my newsletter from my local orchid society it was stated that Piping Rock Orchids has been sold to George Crosier in New Hampshire. Apparently all or most of the plants have already been moved.


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob, do you know anything about the new owner? I was preparing
a list of plants I wanted to buy...dang!


----------



## Ray (Oct 3, 2019)

Go to the home page of the website - right at the bottom "Warner NH"


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow! First Hadley announced his retirement. Now Glenn has sold PR.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry guys, that is all I know about the situation.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 3, 2019)

Interesting. The last time I checked the site, I noticed a message that seemed to indicate sales were being halted while they moved. I didn't know the business was changing ownership. I wish the new owner(s) the best of luck, Piping Rock was always a great vendor and I had quite a bit of luck with them as well as some great plants.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that's a shocker!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 4, 2019)

Here’s hoping this goes better than the Orchid Zone travesty.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2019)

Congrats. I hope the new owner is a reasonable and knowledgeable person.


----------



## fibre (Oct 4, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Wow! First Hadley announced his retirement. Now Glenn has sold PR.



Ohh, so what about Hadley? Does he like to sell his nursery?


----------



## Ray (Oct 5, 2019)

He's speaking at the Cape Fear OS meeting on the 16th. I'm going to try to make it, and if so, I'll try to remember to ask.


----------



## Phred (Oct 5, 2019)

I spoke to Hadley at the 2018 Paphiopedilum Forum. He’s looking for someone interested in purchasing his whole collection minus some plants he wants to keep.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 5, 2019)

The problem is, those of us who have been in the business for more than 25 years (32 for me!) are all getting older, and large collections are hard to maintain in top condition without a lot of labor. It's easier when you have children who have been raised in the business and show interest in carrying it on, like the Fischers up at Orchids, Ltd., but most of us have kids that want little to do with the long hours, shows,travel and meager (for them) income especially if they plan on raising a family. I hope Glen succeeds in whatever he decides to do after Piping Rock; he's one of the good guys in the business.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 6, 2019)

I met Glen a few weeks ago. He was planning on retiring years ago. He sold all of his breeding Phragmipedium to Kyle at Quintal Farm before he sold the rest of his plants to George Crosier including the greenhouse. He keeps 500 plants as his personal collection and become a hobby grower again with his new 12x24 greenhouse. It seems like he has planned his retirement well and he is happy with it so far.


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2019)

Tom, you have it just right. Nobody wants our tree nursery, least
of all my husband's children/his grandchildren. It's a labor of love
and it doesn't get passed down a generation sadly. I wish the
retirees well.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2019)

I see you lurking Nurse 'Collins'!


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 7, 2019)

Wish I could get my kids interested. It seems like I buy a lot of collections these days (two big collections this year, one commercial grower and one former commercial grower). I'm well past my limit for a one man operation.


----------



## Sky7Bear (Oct 7, 2019)

But you have daughters, one man and two girls. Lol. Too bad I didn't retire in Michigan


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 11, 2019)

Sky7Bear said:


> But you have daughters, one man and two girls. Lol. Too bad I didn't retire in Michigan


You are welcome to move here... I think the weather is better where you are.


----------



## justagirlart (Aug 3, 2020)

I heard he sold out. I will miss him greatly. He has so much knowledge.


----------



## justagirlart (Aug 3, 2020)

ThienNgo Le said:


> I met Glen a few weeks ago. He was planning on retiring years ago. He sold all of his breeding Phragmipedium to Kyle at Quintal Farm before he sold the rest of his plants to George Crosier including the greenhouse. He keeps 500 plants as his personal collection and become a hobby grower again with his new 12x24 greenhouse. It seems like he has planned his retirement well and he is happy with it so far.


That is so good to hear. He is a good man


----------



## justagirlart (Aug 3, 2020)

littlefrog said:


> Wish I could get my kids interested. It seems like I buy a lot of collections these days (two big collections this year, one commercial grower and one former commercial grower). I'm well past my limit for a one man operation.


Where are you located?


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey LilFrog, I can sell you 100 acres of land with a few thousand
trees and plenty of space for your collection...greenhouse, shop,
two barns and a house. ;>)


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 29, 2020)

justagirlart said:


> I heard he sold out. I will miss him greatly. He has so much knowledge.



This is like around *1 year* after the last batch of posts. Do you mean he sold his nursery?


----------



## Ray (Aug 30, 2020)

If you mean Glen Decker, yes.


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 30, 2020)

Ray said:


> If you mean Glen Decker, yes.



Thanks Ray.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2020)

George who bought piping rock has been a member here for awhile, though not as active in recent times


----------



## e-spice (Sep 22, 2020)

Seems like the new owner has had the site closed for orders for a long time.


----------



## Ray (Sep 22, 2020)

Operating an orchid plant business is a LOT of work, and has led to several failures by the new operators.

Parkside?, Orchid Zone? Will this be another?


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 24, 2020)

Ray said:


> Will this be another?



I certainly hope not! 

George ----- what's the hold-up? (only kidding hehehe).


----------



## geogeo21 (Oct 4, 2020)

Makes me feel like I should've bought Parkside Orchids 15 years ago


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 5, 2020)

would have been great to still have a source like that still local... 

although it would have been expensive 

(for me ;-) )


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> would have been great to still have a source like that still local...
> 
> although it would have been expensive
> 
> (for me ;-) )


Main Street orchids is still nearby


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2020)

Just heard this. George Crozier makes sense. He’s got some cash and is well known with the New Hampshire society. Interesting! I wish all the best to all involved.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 6, 2020)

cnycharles said:


> Main Street orchids is still nearby



indeed he is... we used to make that part of the outing... he's posting stuff online, and has some great phrags...


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 30, 2020)

abax said:


> Nobody wants our tree nursery, least of all my husband's children/his grandchildren.



Selling the children and grand-children too? Now that's going a bit too far.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 4, 2020)

What's is your tree nursery name Abax?


----------



## e-spice (Dec 4, 2020)

Ray said:


> Operating an orchid plant business is a LOT of work, and has led to several failures by the new operators.
> 
> Parkside?, Orchid Zone? Will this be another?



My guess is, yes, this is another one that fails. The fact that the site has been disabled for purchasing for over a year probably means it isn't ever coming back.


----------



## Cheoah (Dec 19, 2020)

Growing is one thing, then there's customer service and order fulfillment, which guys like Ray and Tom make look easy. Who knows how much appetite they'll have for retail eCommerce.

If they're successful with some grow cycles, they'll have extra plants to deal with. So there's that. Lots of headwinds when scaling, I wish 'em all the best.


----------

